# Problems in France?



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope, absolutely none.

Sometimes, reading this section of the Forum, I wonder whether there is a parallel universe France where people have horrible or inconvenient things happen to them?

We were in France for three weeks in September, we travelled from Zebrugge to the Mediterranean (Gruissan) and back up to Cherbourg.

None of the following happened to us:

1. Being gassed, or robbed, or both
2. Our van being broken into in a supermarket car park
3. Our credit card being refused in a self-service pump
4. Our credit card being refused in a toll booth
5. Being charged the wrong class for motorway tolls
6. Being charged any foreign transaction charges on our credit card
7. Finding no space in an Aire
8. Not getting in to any campsite we turned up to
9. Needing to book any campsites
10. Paying more than 15€ a night in a 4* campsite including hookup
11. Having more than one day of rain in three weeks
12. Paying more than £1.19/litre for fuel
13. Our Fiat Ducato van breaking down, or averaging less than 30mpg
14. Being refused for a top-up of our refillable gas tank...

...OK, we didn't actually need any gas.

We just had a brilliant holiday, brilliant weather , fabulous wine to taste, great meals, met loads of nice people to talk to in the evenings. 
2000 miles on quiet roads, less than 20€ on tolls. 
Mostly campsites were ACSI or Munis - average price around 11€ - eight different ones, plus four Aires, two of which were free, the other two 7€. 
Charges-free Santander Zero credit card worked absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I should ask for your money back trevor . . . what a let down!! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

We had much better luck than you.

An ATM in Arromanches ate my credit card and I couldn't get it back.

A seriously unbalanced French hag of a woman came 100 yards across a field, which was an official parking ground, and screamed at us to move our van because it was spoiling her view. She was also terrified that we might look in at her window during the night . . . from 100 yards distant. (She was the spitting image of Nora Batty 8O )

Both of our new Fiamma levelling ramps broke on a soft sandy surface the first time we used them.

Mrs Zeb got trapped in the loo on one campsite. (Not permanently though, so does that count?)

Still not the perfect holiday by the exacting criteria demanded on this forum - but not too bad. :roll: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Charges-free Santander Zero credit card worked absolutely everywhere.


Just had our statement from Santander.....got the equivalent of 1.16 on purchases in France.....so you should be in for more good news soon:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi trevd01, 
Great you had such a super holiday and hope that you have many, many more. 
We've had so very many trips like yours and have loved them and we'll keep going of course  ............but until you've been broken into and cleaned out in a supermarket carpark (in 10 minutes) you maybe can't quite appreciate how it feels!
Good luck 
Don't crow too loud!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Quick turn around hurry back tout suite it's big pants here well it will be next week when the weather changes!

Greenie


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wilmannie said:


> but until you've been broken into and cleaned out in a supermarket carpark (in 10 minutes) you maybe can't quite appreciate how it feels!


That's the one that keeps me awake at night, I have to admit. As long as campervans have windows, you're always going to be vulnerable, no matter how good your locks are, someone can always get in by smashing a window.

Years ago I was taught by a police officer how to choose less vulnerable parking spaces in car parks, I do try and apply those lessons, but you don't always get the choice, particularly in a big van.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Quick turn around hurry back tout suite it's big pants here well it will be next week when the weather changes!
> 
> Greenie


Well the weather in Leeds today reminded me of being in France, I have to say - I really would have preferred to be in shorts and sandals rather than my suit, though!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Trevd01  !! 
Just keep parking in front of the main entrance like we did!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Trevor,
We are sorry to hear you have been missing out on all of the excitement you are entitled to when travelling abroad.

We have been travelling to France every year for about thirty years not always our destination but because its were the ferry took us.
The first 20 years or so we were hotel hopping and riding motorbikes but the last ten have been in a motorhome.
In this time we have suffered P&O damage, punctures, windscreen breakages and unbelievably getting stuck with the motorbike trailer. That's about the climatic limit to our experience to date.
We been very excited at journeys over mountains and bridges, enamoured views from the Alps, entranced in Cities, thrilled with ancient architecture, fascinated by the history, mortified at the carnage, viewed mind blowing art and so on.

I suppose we will have to make do with that. 
Not that we feel we have missed out by not experiencing any thing on your list 

Steve


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

We're into our fourth week in France and everything was going ok until yesterday. Looking for the Aire in Cahors when we slowed down almost to a stop as a truck was coming the other way. French truckdriver however, was not for slowing down. BANG - there goes our nearside mirror. Merci Beaucoup - that'll probably cost me dear now!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

martin1485 said:


> We're into our fourth week in France and everything was going ok until yesterday. Looking for the Aire in Cahors when we slowed down almost to a stop as a truck was coming the other way. French truckdriver however, was not for slowing down. BANG - there goes our nearside mirror. Merci Beaucoup - that'll probably cost me dear now!


Well if it makes you all feel any better:

1. The previous time we were in France an oncoming white van smashed our door mirror

2. When we were on our way home from France this time, back in the UK travelling back from Dorset to Yorkshire, we hit some debris in the fast lane of the M42 at 70 mph.

Result one tyre, wheel arch liner and our electric omni step casing destroyed, plus a dent in the van fuel tank . The debris was a canvas lorry strap with a spiky sharp metal ratchet on the end the size of a brick, which wrapped itself round the nearside stub axle...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beware of the dented fuel tank Trevor.
This happened to one of our RVs and it was shortly after the fuel pump sucked up lots of rust and debris to bring us to a halt.

I ended up having to dangle a small magnet on a wire inside the fuel tank to collect the rust and keep the engine going.

Ray.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We have been to France about a dozen times and have had no problems with camp sites or roads or break-ins. The only problem was when we had a blowout on a flyover, but we had cones around us in about five minutes by the highway patrol, and the breakdown truck was there in 30mins, replaced thetyre and took us to the nearest garage who replaced our spare and we were on our way after an hour. We had to look for an Aire as it was getting dark, and called at the local Mayors office and they said we could park there for the night! Would that happen in England? By the way, the only time we were broken into was in Brownhills carpark in Cannock whilst we were looking for a new motorhome, and I couldnt even get them to investigate it on their supposedly active ctv!


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

In France, If you speak the lingo, you'll be surprised how easy life becomes


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have tried a few of these campsite thingys lately. Mainly due to our fridge not working on gas. We normally stay on aires or wild.

I have talked o a few Brits on these sites and I have to say I was a bit gob smacked at what a lot of them think. One woman the other day was horrified to hear that we stayed on aires. Apparently according to her she has met two separate couples in France who were gassed and robbed and one intruder even used the toilet before they left! She also told me that the caravan and camping club have told her aires are unsafe and you will be gassed.

Now, I tried very hard not to wet mysefl laughing but instead attempted to quote the facts quoted on here from the institute of anethasists that it's impossible to gas someone but she wasn't having any of it.

From what she was telling me you would think France was full of bandits and robbers on every corner when all along I was under the crazy impression that it was one of the safest countries to travel in! I made a mental note not to fall asleep outside next time I down a case if leffe with my phone on the floor and keys left in the bike. Clearly I have been lucky as johnny foriegner is out to get you!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

barryd said:


> We have tried a few of these campsite thingys lately. Mainly due to our fridge not working on gas. We normally stay on aires or wild.
> 
> I have talked o a few Brits on these sites and I have to say I was a bit gob smacked at what a lot of them think. One woman the other day was horrified to hear that we stayed on aires. Apparently according to her she has met two separate couples in France who were gassed and robbed and one intruder even used the toilet before they left! She also told me that the caravan and camping club have told her aires are unsafe and you will be gassed.
> 
> ...


You need to keep spreading these myths......

.....leaves the aires quieter for the rest of us :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> one intruder even used the toilet before they left!


Now that really does deserve our sympathy. 

As the official police report will no doubt say, *"Deux fois intoxiqué"*

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I bet you were really disapointed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

In 20 years of going to France the worst thing that have happened are......... Son had a t shirt nicked.

Dave p


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Met a caravanner yesterday. He was a bit of a miserable so and so. However, he told me he would never go to France because of the gassing. When I told him the general opinion was that this was a myth he went on to say he would never go to France because of the desecratation of war graves. Paint being sprayed, crosses being stamped on. When I said where was this as when ever I have seen war graves they were immaculately looked after. He said he had read about it in the papers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*mirror*



martin1485 said:


> We're into our fourth week in France and everything was going ok until yesterday. Looking for the Aire in Cahors when we slowed down almost to a stop as a truck was coming the other way. French truckdriver however, was not for slowing down. BANG - there goes our nearside mirror. Merci Beaucoup - that'll probably cost me dear now!


I could have written this, same thing exactly and new mirror £400.00
Just glad there was no other damage to the van or us. Just have to pay up and not let it spoil the trip.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

The biggest problem I have in France is when I walk into a 

boulangerie and have to make the choice between Pain au Raisin,

Pain au Chocolat, Croissant Amande etc..etc.......I could go on.

The choice is just too much. Very stressfull !! 

The other problem however, is when someone is boring you with

tales of being gassed, tales of doom and gloom in France etc.....

How do you get away quickly without appearing rude ? 

Could this be the reason why some motorhomers use internal

silver screens so they can make quick getaway ? 

I shall have to go back to France again to find the answer. It's all 

just too much....ENJOYMENT...that is. Vive La France.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The only problem we have in france is getting on the ferry at Calais and returning to RIP OFF UK.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## james9327 (Jun 22, 2009)

I,m sure this has been mentioned before but how much gas does it take before you're out???, we have a rather large motorhome and surely it would take a rather large amount of gas to knock us all into a state of torpor.Do the offenders measure or regulate the amounts???. After stopping in France in many locations desirable and not including motorway aires our biggest problem usually is finding any body actually living to care wether were carrying the french national debt or 20kg cocaine
France is a fantastic motorhome friendly country where you are almost pampered into submission with choices for every type of motorhomer
Regards


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a link somewhere to a statement from the institute of anethetists saying it s simply impossible to gas someone in a van.

Just woke up to a wonderful morning by a lovely lake in the south of France on a wild spot. Only us here and amazingly we are still alive with all our wallets etc intact!


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

barryd said:


> There is a link somewhere to a statement from the institute of anethetists saying it s simply impossible to gas someone in a van.
> 
> Just woke up to a wonderful morning by a lovely lake in the south of France on a wild spot. Only us here and amazingly we are still alive with all our wallets etc intact!


You will just have to try harder again tonight then Barry.

you could try flaunting youself by sitting out in the sun for the evening ....................

What a chore 

Roger

(Edit for spelling)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually the night didn't pass without incident. Very early this morning there was a tapping on the side of the van too loud for a bird, then a sort if snort it sniffle followed by somthing twanging the scooter rack on the back which the way we are parked is three feet off the ground. I have no idea what it was. Maybe an inquisitive deer or a giant beaver or something?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Now I'm usually quite sensible with the security thing when in the motorhome. After all, it cost a fortune (in my terms) and and I am on holiday for a rest and don't need the worry of gassing( :wink: :wink: :wink: ) etc. However, I did leave the front cab windows wide open for 2 nights without noticing 8O 8O How did I miss it? It was me that put the external blinds on. Perhaps France is just too relaxing.

Spend two lots of 6/7 weeks in France each year for the past 20 odd years and the worst that has happened is a cracked windscreen and the gear lever knob came off last week in Cambrai (actually sprang off rather dramatically whilst stationary on the pitch). Very interesting drive home - really made me think about gear changes rather than doing it automatically. 

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We nearly always sleep with at least one window open all over Europe in summer. I tend to believe that the 99% of the people in the world are not likely to gas, rob or nick your stuff or your van. Perhaps I'm naive. I don't think I would enjoy it if I was constantly worried about security or getting killed to death by some imaginary murderer. 

Then again there was my thread about the stellplatz killer back in June!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> I did leave the front cab windows wide open for 2 nights without noticing 8O 8O Sue


Hi Sue

You should worry!! 8O 8O

Mrs Zeb and I woke up one morning to the sunshine streaming in through the windscreen and cab door windows!

I had forgotten to put the blinds on, and with it being completely dark outside we didn't notice until the morning.

Whoops!!!   

Dave


----------



## Bruernish (May 1, 2009)

Also just back from France - and could not agree more - great five weeks, with some highlights - 

* the pont de Millau - pay the 9 euros and visit the exhibition 
* lovely campsites, quiet, cheaper than high season and some lovely aires 
* cycling along the Canal du Midi 
* Montpellier and the 'jour des associations' we happened on 
* quiet, good quality roads, findable with our carte Michelin, every page of which has something else we would like to explore 
* Metz is a gem and the cathedral wonderful 

Want to go back! 

Did see one horror - on the DFDS Newcastle - Amsterdam ferry in Ijmuiden this morning:- They have a system of half mezzanine decks, where the front half of one deck is two lots of cars, and the rear half is for higher vehicles. The Dutch Hobby van in front of me (possible a hire vehicle) just tried to drive off after the cars drove off - straight into the lowered ramp of the mezzanine deck! I felt I could easily have done the same, and DFDS should have a system for preventing this. 

But the main point, would happily go back and do it all again - can't wait for the next trip - vive la France! :


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

rangitira said:


> In France, If you speak the lingo, you'll be surprised how easy life becomes


In France, if you try and speak the lingo, you'll be surprised how quickly they speak English! They'd rather speak English rather than have you murder their language!

I agree, it does help to speak at least some French, can't bide those Brits who go abroad and expect everybody to speak English :x


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Please to see so many positive views of France from the thread I started 

Mrs D and I were just working out when we first went camping in France - scarily it was 1974, with a tent, four adults in my 1965 VW Beetle.

37 years ago...

We reckon we have been over 30 times, in tents, a trailer tent, the occasional gite, our trusty Bongo, and now the Murvi. We must have been to hundreds of campsites, and more recently some Aires and France Passion sites.

So I guess we should have got the hang of it now. :wink:

But there's always something new, every year we go to places we haven't been to before (this year we spent completely visiting new places), as well as returning to old favourites.

I guess you could call us Francophiles. 8)

Here is a picture that pretty well sums it up from this year:
a Muni in Availles -Limouzine, on the banks of the river Vienne, 10€/night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dunno, wherever there's a bit of water you will find a motorhome near it! Like flies round S***. 

Us included. Here is the wild spot south of Brive De Gaylord where the strange creature tried to get in the van


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> I wonder whether there is a parallel universe in France where people have horrible or inconvenient things happen to them?


I think there is and I'm in it. 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Here is the wild spot south of Brive De Gaylord where the strange creature tried to get in the van.


Brive de What!!! 8O 8O

You been at the grape juice again Barry! :lol: :lol:

Lovely spot though. Just the sort of place we really enjoy.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry Dave. Brive La Gaillarde. Just my name for it!

The lake is lac de causse about ten miles south west.

Not sure if it's in the database but will add it and quite a few more when we (eventually) get time or the weather out here finally turns.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sorry Dave. Brive La Gaillarde. Just my name for it!


I guessed as much Barry. You sense of humour is as twisted as mine! 8O



barryd said:


> The lake is lac de causse about ten miles south west.
> 
> Not sure if it's in the database but will add it and quite a few more when we (eventually) get time or the weather out here finally turns.


Good man. We would love to stay there next time we are in the area. Brive is lovely isn't it. :wink:

If you are travelling South West, I'd suggest you drive 35 miles to Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère. _(It's about 10 km from Montignac and the Lascaux Caves.)_

The municipal is one of the nicest we have found, right by the river in a sleepy little village with a shop, a restaurant, a cafe by the riverside, and not much else. Coordinates for the entrance - 45.01125, 1.08880 There's a free Aire just next door, but the municpal is so nice you won't begrudge a few euros.

Lovely spot, which you would never find unless some kind person told you about it! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dave

thanks for the tip but we were there about a week ago!

We found it by accident last year but had already paid for the aire down the road les eysies so we vowed to come back.

However. We only spent one night there. It was full of brits who had been a few days. Nobody was collecting the money and nobody knew where to go and pay so we had a free night. 

The main reason we move on though was about 5 miles up the road at payzac we found camping du lac (I know after everything Ive said about sites) and the owner did a sales pitch on us. A lovely pool, ehu, a lake for the boat and practically empty for a tenner a night! So we moved.

The pitch we had was massive and totally private it was like having your own site. There were I think two other Brits and one Dutch van on the whole site which for some reason beyond me were huddled together on another part the site. Every day we had the pool and the lake to ourselves and no stupid shorts rule! Mrs campsite made her own bead which was lovely. We stayed 4 nights.

Just pulled into another aire by a lake at serviere de chateau which looks fab. Number 128 limousin in the book.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

barryd said:


> Us included. Here is the wild spot south of Brive De Gaylord where the strange creature tried to get in the van


sanglier searching for nuts maybe ??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

sanglier searching for nuts maybe ??


He was looking in the right van then! 

just googled Sanglier. Wild Boar!

We did see one the other day strapped to the front of a jeep with a bullet through his poor little head.

Having said that, it's a while since Ive had a bacon sandwich. If one appears tonight what are the chances of me despatching it with one of the dinghy oars? Not sure we would fit one in the freezer though which is knackered anyway.


----------

